# Anyone else on the recall?



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

Took the Force brakes into the LBS today as I have a set from the recall. They called up SRAM who is sending out a self addressed stamped mailer to send them back in.... Once I get the replacement brakes I'll post with some feedback....


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Steve-O said:


> Took the Force brakes into the LBS today as I have a set from the recall. They called up SRAM who is sending out a self addressed stamped mailer to send them back in.... Once I get the replacement brakes I'll post with some feedback....


I picked mine up today.

There actually arrived yesterday but I could not get down to shop til today pretty good turn around since the shop called in Monday. I was not required to send my breaks back til the new ones arrived.


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

Mine start with a 43T...I am assuming I am good, but will call to check anyway....

The Flash


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

*Brakes replaced today - Tuesday 2/27*

Got my replacement Sram Force brakes put on my '06 Orbea Opal today. Lbs is Universal Cycles, Studio City, CA. First heard of recall through Velonews.com, and was concerned when my lbs had not heard of it through Sram. E-mailed Sram last Monday and got a Quick response back from Chris McKenney, Sram dealer service manager including his phone number. I called and had a very reassuring conversation with Chris. Firstly, he said that no Sram brakes have failed in the field. This recall has been initiated due to bench testing failures under extreme forces. He stated that Sram had begun the notification process through the bike manufacturers first, since the majority of Sram users were getting their components on new bikes rather than upgrades to older bikes. He admitted that notification of individual bike shops was a slow but ongoing process since there are so many shops scattered all over the country, not to mention the rest of the world. He called my shop immediately and dispatched a set of brakes through UPS and sent me a tracking number. They arrived Friday, but I could only get in today to get them installed. I very much appreciate the personal attention that I got from Sram and Chris McKenney. I continue to be a fan of the products.


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*Got 'em*

Turned the brakes into the LBS Thursday of last week. Replacements arrived on the shop on Tuesday (4 day turn around). The shop was amazed at how easy it was.

Mounted the brakes up yesterday and rode them today. looks like they beefed up the recessed mounting nut. The front one had a wide enough flange that it would not thread all the way into my Easton EC90SL fork. The end of the bolt protrudes but the brake seems solid...


----------



## MotoGreg (Feb 26, 2007)

I took mine in to Performance Bike Tuesday afternoon and they looked at me like I was speaking Chinese when I told them about the recall. 48 hours later and nobody there has been able to figure anything out yet. :mad2: I left my brake pads with the calipers, should I have kept them or will the new calipers come complete with new pads?


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm skeptical that your particular shop claims ignorance of the recall. Sram announced this issue almost five weeks ago. Call or e-mail Sram customer service immediately. I spoke to Chris McKenney at the Sram offices in Chicago about my brakes and he took action that day. He called my shop and put a set for me on that day's UPS. Once you get them on... find a new shop!


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

MotoGreg said:


> I took mine in to Performance Bike Tuesday afternoon and they looked at me like I was speaking Chinese when I told them about the recall. 48 hours later and nobody there has been able to figure anything out yet. :mad2: I left my brake pads with the calipers, should I have kept them or will the new calipers come complete with new pads?



the magic words here are "PERFORMANCE" and "BIKE" usually translates to "idiots who know nothing". contact sram or you'll be waiting for a long time.


----------



## MotoGreg (Feb 26, 2007)

If I don't hear anything by mid-day Monday then I'll call SRAM. Thanks.


----------



## bbirkeland (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi all,
Well, SRAM stands for Some Recalls Are Meaningful. Seems like this whole thing was very poorly handled. Some shops have heard nothing and some know lots. The new recall of 51 weeks took place on April 9 according to an email from the CPSC which several members of my local bike club forwarded to me. My lbs had not received it and were surprised when I showed it to them. They of course took in the Force calipers and have subbed Shimano. It is now April 22 and still no replacement Force units. 
In addition, I attended Sea Otter and spoke to several SRAM employees. All seemed rather blaze about the recall and I had my bike with full Force gruppo with me. They had no idea about the delay of brakes and told me to take it up with my lbs. 
That was SO disappointing!


----------



## MartinsMental (Feb 8, 2007)

......


----------



## bbirkeland (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Martin,
Sorry but you really don't have any idea how much time and effort is involved. I am dealing with a shop manager who has been selling and servicing bicycles in the San Francisco Bay Area for nearly 25 years. In addition, his shop is the official shop for the Alto Velo Bike Racing Club. We have worked together closely and have called SRAM every step of the way to discuss problems and return defective parts.
The response by SRAM in most cases has been glacial and there has been only a meager email apology very recently. I crashed my bike because of defective Force brakes and received no acknologment by SRAM. In addition, I have snapped a tooth off the 12 cog on 3 cassettes since January 3rd of this year after over 1,000 club miles and 80,000 feet of climbing here in the San Francisco Bay Area and they have yet to give any of us any explanation. In fact, at Sea Otter the SRAM folks told me it was unheard of and impossible. Yet, I brought my bike there to show them the broken cassette!
Luckily for you and the rest on this forum I'm done with SRAM. Their lack of service, lack of explanations, and lack of willingness to help on Friday April 13th at the Sea Otter Classic was truly astounding.
I wish you and others using SRAM Force all the best of luck. Ride carefully.
Happy cycling!
Brian


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

I spoke with SRAM yesterday about having my LBS handle my recalled brakes. I was told by Rich in Technical Support that they had new Force brakes in stock and that I should have them by the weekend if my LBS gets the call in. I was told that once they LBS calls, they ship the brakes and do not wait for the defective ones to be returned. I'll repost at the end of the week with an update.

The Flash


----------



## eyeballs19 (Feb 12, 2007)

*SRAM has been great to me*

Wow, I sure have had a different experience with SRAM than other folks. They have been fantastic in helping me. Honestly some of the best customer service I have ever had.

I have a bike with Force that I bought used from another state, meaning there is no history of how it was built or maintained, yet SRAM has been very supportive through my LBS. The brake recall was painless, with the new calipers in hand the same week the LBS ordered them. 

I have also had a problem with the crank arm loosening on any ride over 40 miles. Sent SRAM an email, they called back the next day, and SRAM agreed to replace the crank arm and bottom bracket for free, shipping it out that same day. They stated that the assembly is sensitive to the initial install, which is why I happened, so they just asked that the LBS call them during the process. Will go on the bike next week.

While I wish I never had any of these problems, they continue to stand behind the product and that makes me very happy to ride SRAM. Enough so that I'm about to convert my backup bike over to Rival. Maybe I'm a glutton for punishment.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

The Flash said:


> I spoke with SRAM yesterday about having my LBS handle my recalled brakes. I was told by Rich in Technical Support that they had new Force brakes in stock and that I should have them by the weekend if my LBS gets the call in. I was told that once they LBS calls, they ship the brakes and do not wait for the defective ones to be returned. I'll repost at the end of the week with an update.
> 
> The Flash


This mirrors my repsonse from SRAM as well breaks were shipped as soon as teh shop called along witha return envelope I simply dropped my breaks off when I picked the new ones up.

SRAM customer service is A+


----------

